# Terminology



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 18, 2009)

I am currently revising our association's Student Handbook, and a more detailed Black Belt booklet. While in school, I had a few friends who were Korean that helped me learn some Hangul. I am posting what I have so far, hope this helps some people out here.. . Also I'm hoping some of you who are better versed in these areas may provide some criticism. 

*Chapter 4:*

*Dojang Terminology*

*&#47749;&#47161;&#50612;*
*Class CommandsMyong-nyong-o (&#47749;&#47161;&#50612;)*

About Face &#46028;&#50500;to-ra
Again &#45796;&#49884;tas-hi

At Ease &#49772;&#50612;she-o
Attention &#52264;&#47159;cha ryut

Begin &#49884;&#51089;shi-jak
Bow &#44221;&#47168;kyung-ryet

Face the Instructor &#49324;&#48276;&#45784;&#44760;sa-bom-nim kke
Kneel/ Sit Down &#50505;&#50500;ahn-jo

Line Up &#51460;&#49436;chul-so
Ready Stance &#51456;&#48708;jhoon-bi

Return &#48148;&#47196;pa-ro
Stand Up *&#51068;&#50612;&#49455;* ye ro sut

Examination &#49900;*&#49324;* sim sar
Analysis/Dissolution &#48516;&#54644;boon hae


Ranking System


_&#44288;_*&#51109;*_&#45784;_Kwan Jang Nim Head of Tae Kwon Do Academy; Grandmaster Sok Ho Kang
_&#49324;__&#48276;__&#45784;_Sah Bum Nim Instructor, above Sa Dan Ja
_&#48512;&#49324;__&#48276;__&#45784;_Boo Sah Bum Nim Assistant Instructor, Ee and Sam Dan Ja
_&#51312;__&#44368;__&#45784;_Jo Kyo Nim Junior Instructor, Il Dan Ja
_&#51228;__&#51088;_Je Ja Pupil 
_&#45800;_Dan Degree (Black Belt Rank)
_&#44553;_Gup Class (Colored Rank)
_&#50976;__&#44553;__&#51088;_Yu Gup Ja Junior Rank Holder (Colored Belt)
_&#50976;__&#45800;__&#51088;_Yu Dan Ja Black Belt Holder
*Belt Rank*

RANKLevel and Belt ColorMin Time Required for Test


10th Gup Beginner/no Doe Balk N/A


9th Gup White Belt N/A


8th Gup Yellow Belt 3 Months


7th Gup Yellow Belt Green Tip 3 Months


6th Gup Green Belt 3 Months


5th Gup Green Belt Brown Tip 3 Months


4th Gup Brown Belt 3 Months


3rd Gup Brown Belt Red Tip 3 Months


2nd Gup Red Belt 6 Months


1st Gup Blue Belt 1 Year​





*Numbering*


*# Sino-Korean Native Korean *
1 &#51068;il &#54616;&#45208;ha-na
2 &#51060;i (ee) &#46168;tul

3 &#49340;sam &#49483;set
4 &#49324;sa &#45367;net

5 &#50724;o &#45796;&#49455;ta-sot 
6 &#50977;yuk &#50668;&#49455;yo-sot

7 &#52832;ch&#8217;il &#51068;&#44273;il-gop
8 &#54036;p&#8217;al &#50668;&#45919;yo-dul

9 &#44396;ku &#50500;&#54857;a-hop
10 &#49901;ship &#50676;yul

11 &#49901;&#51068;shi-bil &#50676;&#54616;&#45208;yul-ha-na
12 &#49901;&#51060;shi-bi &#50676;&#46168; yul-tul

13 &#49900;&#49340;ship-sam &#50676;&#49483;yul-set
14 &#49901;ship-sa &#50676;&#45367;yul-net

15 &#49901;&#50724;shi-bo &#50676;&#45796;&#49455;yul-ta-sot
16 &#49901;&#50977;shim-yuk &#50676;&#50668;&#49455;yul-yo-sot

17 &#49901;&#52832;ship-ch&#8217;il &#50676;&#51068;&#44273;yul-il-gop
18 &#49901;&#54036;ship-p&#8217;al &#50676;&#50668;&#45919;yul-yo-dul

19 &#49901;&#44396;ship-ku &#50676;&#50500;&#55137;yul-a-hop
20 &#51060;&#49901;I-ship &#49828;&#47932;su-mul

21 &#51060;&#49901;&#51068;I-shi-bil &#49828;&#47932;&#54616;&#45208;su-mul-ha-na
22 &#51060;&#49901;&#51060;I-shi-bi &#49828;&#47932;&#46168;su-mul-tul

23 &#51060;&#49901;&#49340;I-ship-sam &#49828;&#47932;&#49483;su-mul-set
24 &#51060;&#49901;&#49324;I-ship-sa &#49828;&#47932;&#45367;su-mul-net

25 &#51060;&#49901;&#50724;I-shi-bo &#49828;&#47932;&#45796;&#49455;su-mul-ta-sot
30 &#49340;&#49901;sam-ship &#49436;&#47480;so-run

40 &#49324;&#49901;sa-ship &#47560;&#55124;ma-hun
50 &#50724;&#49901;o-ship &#49776;swin

60 &#50977;&#49901;yuk-ship &#50696;&#49692;ye-sun
70 &#52832;&#49901;ch&#8217;il-ship &#51068;&#55124;il-hun

80 &#54036;&#49901;p&#8217;al-ship &#50668;&#46304;yo-dun
90 &#44396;&#49901;ku-ship &#50500;&#55124;a-hun

100 &#48177;paek *Native Korean numbers 
1,000 &#52380;ch&#8217;on only go up to 99

10,000 &#47564;man
100,000 &#49901;&#47564;ship-man

1,000,000 &#48177;&#47564;paek-man



















*Ordinal Numbers*

*# Sino-Korean Native Korean *
1st &#51228;&#51068;che-il &#52395;&#51704;ch&#8217;ot&#8217;tchae
2nd &#51228;&#51060;che-I &#46168;&#51704;tul-tchae

3rd &#51228;&#49340;che-sam &#49464;&#51704;se-tchae
4th &#51228;&#49324;che-sa &#45367;&#51704;ne-tchae

5th &#51228;&#50724;che-o &#45796;&#49455;&#51704;ta-sot-tchae
6th &#51228;&#50977;che-yuk &#50668;&#49455;&#51704;ya-sot-tchae

7th &#51228;&#52832;che-ch&#8217;il&#51068;&#44273;&#51704;il-gop-tchae
8th &#51228;&#54036;che-p&#8217;al &#50668;&#45918;&#51704;yo-dul-tchae

9th &#51228;&#44396;che-ku &#50500;&#54857;&#51704;a-hop-tchae
10th &#51228;&#49901;che-ship &#50676;&#51704;yul-tchae



*Tae Kwon Do Principles and Theory*


Balance &#51473;&#49900;chung-shim
Concentration &#44592;&#54633;ki-hap

Equilibrium &#44512;&#54805;kyun-hyong
Flexibility &#49888;&#52629;shin-ch&#8217;uk

Force &#55192;him
Mass &#51656;&#47049;chil-lyang

Movement &#46041;&#51089;tong-jak
Speed &#49549;&#46020;sok-do

Wisdom &#51648;&#54812;chi-hye





*Locations and Directions*

Back &#46244;dwi
Downward &#45236;&#47140;nae-ryo

Front &#50526;ahp
High Section &#49345;&#45800;sang-dan

Inner &#50504;- an-
Inward &#50504;&#51004;&#47196;an-u-ro

Left &#50812;- oen-
Low Section &#54616;&#45800;ha-dan

Middle Section &#51473;&#45800;choong-dan
Outer &#48148;&#44645;pa-kkat

Outward &#48150;&#51004;&#47196;pa-ku-ro
Right &#50724;&#47480;- orun-

Side &#50694;yup
Upward &#50732;&#47140;ol-lyo

*Stances*

Cat Stance &#54980;&#44404;&#51088;&#49464;hu gul jaseh
Cross Legged Stance &#44368;&#52264;&#47308;&#51088;&#49464;kyo cha rip jaseh

Front Stance &#51204;&#44404;&#51088;&#49464;chun gul jaseh
Horse Stance &#44592;&#47560;&#51088;&#49464;kee ma jaseh

Free Fighting Stance *&#45824;&#47144;*&#51456;&#48708; Dai ryun jhoon bee
Crane Stance &#54620;&#48156;&#49688;&#53412;&#51088;&#49464;Han Bal Soo Kee Jaseh

Intermediate Position &#51473;&#44036;&#51088;&#49464;choong gan jaseh
Ready Stance &#51456;&#48708;jhoon bee

Front Kicking Stance &#50526;&#52264;&#44592;&#49464;ahp cha gi jaseh
Side Kicking Stance &#50694;&#52264;&#44592;&#49464;yup cha gi jaseh



*Hand Techniques*

Kwon vs. Soo:
Soo denotes a hand in the anatomical sense
Kwon denotes a hand in reference to a weapon, i.e. fist, etc.


Fist &#51221;&#44428;chong kwon
Back Fist &#44049;&#44428;kap kwon

Bottom Fist &#50976;&#44428;yoo kwon
Knife Hand &#49688;&#46020;soo do

Ridge Hand &#50669;&#49688;yuk soo
Inside Circle Ridge Hand &#48376;&#50669;&#49688;bon yuk soo

Palm Strike &#51109;&#44428;jang kwon
Spear Hand &#44288;&#49688;kwan soo

One Finger Spear Hand &#51068;&#51648;&#44288;&#49688;il ji kwan soo
Elbow &#54036;&#45000;&#52824;pal kum chi

Attack &#44277;&#44201;kong kyuk
Block or Defense &#47561;&#44592;mahk kee

Middle Front Punch &#51473;&#45800;&#50526;&#44277;&#44201;choong dan ahp kong kyuk
Front High Punch &#49345;&#45800;&#50526;&#44277;&#44201;sang dan ahp kong kyuk

Side Attack &#51473;&#45800;&#50694;&#44277;&#44201;choong dan yup kong kyuk
Horse Riding Punching Attack &#44592;&#47560;&#51088;&#49464;&#44277;&#44201;kee ma jaseh kong kyuk

Front Block to the Down &#54616;&#45800;&#50526;&#47561;&#44592;ha dan ahp mahk kee
Front Block to the Up &#49345;&#45800;&#50526;&#47561;&#44592;sang dan ahp mahk kee

Cat Motion Block to the Middle &#51473;&#45800;&#50694;&#47561;&#44592;choong dan yup mahk kee
Knife Hand Block to the Down &#49688;&#46020;&#54616;&#45800;&#47561;&#44592;soo do ha dan mahk kee

Knife Hand Block to the Up &#49688;&#46020;&#49345;&#45800;&#47561;&#44592;soo do sang dan mahk kee
Inside-Out Block &#50504;&#50640;&#49436;&#48150;&#51004;&#47196;&#47561;&#44592;ahneso pakuro mahk kee

Outside-In Block &#48150;&#50640;&#49436;&#50504;&#51004;&#47196;&#47561;&#44592;pahkeso ahnuro mahk kee
Two Fist Low Block &#49933;&#49688;&#54616;&#45800;&#47561;&#44592;sang soo ha dan mahk kee

Two Fist High Block &#49933;&#49688;&#49345;&#45800;&#47561;&#44592;sang soo sang dan mahk kee
Spear Hand Attack &#44428;&#49688;&#44277;&#44201;kwon soo kong kyuk
Ridge Hand Attack &#50669;&#49688;&#46020;yuk soo do
Knife Hand Attack &#49688;&#46020;&#44277;&#44201;soo do kong kyuk

Palm Strike &#51109;&#44428;&#44277;&#44201;jang kwon kong kyuk
Reverse Punch*&#50669;&#51652;&#44277;&#44201;yuk jin kong kyuk
*First move is typically a block, every subsequent move is a reverse punch, until you turn, then it is block punch again

*Foot Techniques*
Tae vs. Bal
Bal denotes a foot in the anatomical sense
Tae denotes a foot in reference to a weapon

Foot &#48156;bal
Kick &#52264;&#44592;cha gi

Front Kick &#50526;&#52264;&#44592;ahp cha gi
Roundhouse Kick &#46028;&#47140;&#52264;&#44592;dollyo cha gi

Side Kick &#50694;&#52264;&#44592;yup cha gi
Back Pivot Kick &#46244;&#46028;&#47140;&#52264;&#44592;dwi dollyo cha gi

Front Stretch Kick &#50526;&#51004;&#47196;&#52264;&#44592;ahp ol lyo cha gi
Side Stretch Kick &#50694;&#51004;&#47196;&#52264;&#44592;yup ol lyo cha gi

Inside-out Crescent Kick &#50504;&#50640;&#49436;&#48150;&#51004;&#47196;&#52264;&#44592;ahneso pahkuro cha gi
Outside-in Crescent Kick &#48150;&#50640;&#49436;&#50504;&#51004;&#47196;&#52264;&#44592;pahkeso ahnuro cha gi

Spinning Back Crescent Kick &#46244;&#50504;&#50640;&#49436;&#48150;&#51004;&#47196;&#52264;&#44592;dwi ahnseo pahkuro cha gi
Back Swing Kick/Back Hook Kick &#46244;&#54980;&#47140;&#52264;&#44592;dwi hye ri cha gi

Jump Front Kick &#51060;&#45800;&#50526;&#52264;&#44592;edan ahp cha gi
Jump Roundhouse Kick &#51060;&#45800;&#46028;&#47140;&#52264;&#44592;edan dollyo cha gi

Axe Kick &#45236;&#47140;&#52264;&#44592;nae ryo cha gi
Flying Inward Scissor Kick &#51060;&#45800;&#50504;&#51004;&#47196;&#44620;&#50948;&#52264;&#44592; edan ahnuro ka wi cha gi

Flying Outward Scissor Kick &#51060;&#45800;&#48150;&#51004;&#47196;&#44620;&#50948;&#52264;&#44592; edan pahkuro ka wi cha gi
Side Hook Kick &#50694;&#54980;&#47140;&#52264;&#44592; yup hye ri cha gi

Knee Kick &#47924;&#47502;&#52264;&#44592;moo roop cha gi

*Weapons*
Short Stick &#53444;&#48393; Tahn Bong
Middle Staff &#51473;&#48393; Jung Bong

Long Staff &#51109;&#48393; Jang Bong
Double Stick &#49933;&#53444;&#48393; Ssang tahn bong

Cane &#51648;&#48169;&#51060; Ji Pang E
Dagger &#45800;&#46020; Tan Do










*Sparring*

One Step Sparring &#51068;&#49688;&#49885;*&#45824;&#47144;*il soo sik dai ryun
Three Step Sparring &#49340;&#49688;&#49885;*&#45824;&#47144;*sam soo sik dai ryun
Free Sparring &#51088;&#50976;&#45824;&#47144;jae yu dai ryun
*Additional Martial Arts Terms*
Begin &#49884;&#51089;si jak
Continue kye sok
Return &#48148;&#47196;ba ro

Rest &#49772;&#50612;she o
Breaking Technique &#44201;&#54028;kyuk pa

Forms &#54805;hyung
School Motto: Loyalty to Family &#52649;&#49457;chung sung

Uniform &#46020;&#48373;do bok
Main School &#48376;&#44288;bon kwan

Branch School &#51648;&#44288;ji kwan
Training Hall &#46020;&#51109;do jang

Sit Down &#50505;&#50612;ahn jo
Stand Up &#51068;&#50612;&#49436;yi ro sut

Turn Around &#46028;&#50500;to ra
Yell &#44592;&#54633;ki hap

Tae Kwon Do &#53468;&#44428;&#46020; The Way of the Hand and Foot
Moo Duk Kwan&#47924;&#45909;&#44288; The School of Martial Virtue



*Conversational Terms*
Good Morning &#50504;&#45397;&#54616;&#49901;&#45768;&#44620;? An-nyung ha-shim ni-kka?
Good Evening
Good Afternoon
How Are You?

*Note: An-nyung ha-shim ni-kka is a formal greeting, and is the proper greeting to be used in the Dojang. Typically Koreans today do not use such formal greatings, An-nyung Ha-seo replacing An-nyung ha-shim ni-kka. The difference is similar to &#8220;hi&#8221; versus &#8220;hello, how are you?&#8221; There is a supreme formal greeting that is seldom ever used: Pyung ahn ha-shim ni-kka, meaning &#8220;Are you at peace?&#8221;

Fine, and how are you? &#50696;, &#50504;&#45397;&#54616;&#49901;&#45768;&#44620;? Ye an-nyung ha-shim ni-kka?

Good Bye (to those leaving) &#50504;&#45397;&#55176;&#44032;&#49901;&#49884;&#50836;An-nyung-hi ka-ship-shi-o

Good Bye (to those staying) &#50504;&#45397;&#55176;&#44228;&#49464;&#50836;An-nyung-hi gye-ship-shi-o

Goodnight &#50504;&#45397;&#55176;&#51452;&#47924;&#49901;&#49884;&#50836;An-nyung-hi chu-mu-ship-shi-o

Thank you &#44048;&#49324;&#54633;&#45768;&#45796;Kam-sa ham-ni-da

*Note, there is a more formal way of thanking someone: Kam mop sa ham-ni-da, which is appropriate in thanking senior ranks.

Pardon me &#49892;&#47168;&#54633;&#45768;&#45796;Shil-ye ham-ni-da

I&#8217;m Sorry &#48120;&#50504;&#54633;&#45768;&#45796;Mi-an ham ni-da

That&#8217;s alright &#52380;&#47564;&#50640;&#50836;Ch&#8217;on ma-ne-yo
You&#8217;re welcome
Not at all

Please -&#49901;&#49884;&#50836; -shipsio


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 18, 2009)

I apologize for the poor formatting, it did not transfer well from MSWord.. .


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Great reference!  Thank you very much.

Also, I encourage you to stop by the Meet and Greet section of the site to introduce yourself.

It is great to make more Moo Duk Kwan here, even if it is Tae Kwon do!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice set fr all and Thank you for doing it.


----------

